# Congratulations to Troy Roberts...



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

For winning the 2012 SCUSA National Championship.

Back in 2008 when Troy was still a first year budding caster, I predicted that he would one day become a Champion.

Well done Troy.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Good job Troy. That is one heck of a title to carry...CONGRATS!


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations Troy well deserved with all the training that you have put into improving your cast. 

Regards


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

Well done . You had the MOJO


----------



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

*hey*

Congrats troy
nice casting


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Way to go, taxiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
charlie


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

TONY B said:


> Well done . You had the MOJO


He doesn't use A MOJO, it's A Century. What took you so long?


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

castingsfun said:


> He doesn't use A MOJO, it's A Century. What took you so long?


He had it and HE knows what I mean.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know you personally, but I've heard of your accomplishments, and I want to extend my congratulations.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

The mojo is made in Mexico and comes with zirconia low riders. Works great with A saltist spinner. If you want an upgrade go with the legend. It's made in the USA and a better composite. It also has alconite LC's.
I like thus rod with one of those fancy
Van Stalls. Either way I prefer power pro braid. But when it comes to the ultimate in bait fishing. I'll tell you what the sharpies at Canarsie pier are using. It's A Shimano Tiralejo matched with A Calcutta 400 spooled
with 20# momoi diamond.

Welcome to my world.


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

castingsfun said:


> The mojo is made in Mexico and comes with zirconia low riders. Works great with A saltist spinner. If you want an upgrade go with the legend. It's made in the USA and a better composite. It also has alconite LC's.
> I like thus rod with one of those fancy
> Van Stalls. Either way I prefer power pro braid. But when it comes to the ultimate in bait fishing. I'll tell you what the sharpies at Canarsie pier are using. It's A Shimano Tiralejo matched with A Calcutta 400 spooled
> with 20# momoi diamond.
> ...


 I know what you mean.But I prefer TTR 6500 and between 7 and 800 ft. sometimes over.thanks for letting me in your world .This is my world


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

A 700' cast is the norm with equipment like that, over 800' is what makes the difference, that's impressive.
From A fisherman's stand point. Cast pro series 6-10 oz. with A 666 Akios bone stock out of the box. I did
nothing to the reel but dial down the mags and spooled with A 20# Sakuma Casting an 8 0z Hatterras lead
in the field with A standard Hatterras fishing pier or beach cast clearly over 500' when ever I want.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I wouldn't say that 700' cast is the norm for a vast majority of casters and fisherman (213 meter/ 233 yards ) is a long way out and you need to have a sound technique behind you to achieve this . 
Most of the modern rods and will produce very good numbers but without practice it's not going to happen just from having good gear.

Regards


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeremy is right.

Even with the best gear 700' is a long cast, especially in low wind situations. It takes strong fundementals _or_ a big strong guy that has the speed to really hit the rod. Not the norm.

I looked back over this thread and the confusion seemed to start when Tony refered to Troy as having the "mojo" as in really casting well. Not in reference to a particular rod he was casting.

I know both of you guys and you both are accomplished casters. I have to say this though, Tony is a _*world class groundcaster*_, he kicked my butt a month ago in competition using it. 

Tommy


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

What rods were used on the 100 gram and 125 gram categories.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Not sure what rods they used at the SCUSA Championship. I use a Zziplex no name tapered blank, an m427 SU or a TTR. On the lighter weights, it can be hard to feel the sinker with a rod like the 427 or TTR but they still throw a very long way. The No name tapered blank is a one off by Terry Carrol, it is GREAT on the 125.

Tommy


----------

